# "Little Canyon" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 - #90)



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is another tank that we (ADist) have designed for this year's IAPLC. It is especially Ertugrul Saygın's work. We gave only small advices (for rockwork and planting). So i want to congratulate him first


















_For more photographs, please visit our website: __www.adist.org_

*Tank Dimensions (cm):* 100*45*45 (h)

*Substrate:* Black sand, fertilizer tabs 

*Filtration: *950 l/h external filter, 18W UV

*Lightning: *4*30W T8

*CO2:* Pressured 

*Water Change:* %20 per week

*Fertilization:* Liquid fertilization (micro elements + NPK) after water change.

*Plants:* Hemianthus callitrichoides"Cuba",Hemianthus micranthemoides,Blyxa aubertii, Eleocharis parvula,Fissidens fontanus, Hydrocotyle verticillata

*Fish& Invertebrates: *Neocaridina denticulata, Otocinclus affinis, Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi


*Setup date:* October 2010
*Photography date:* January 2011

**********

*Progress*

This aquascape inspired from another one that ranked 24th at IAPLC 2009.










*1st week:*










**********

*3rd week:*










**********

*5th week:*










**********

*7th week:*










**********

*10th week:*










**********

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.

I like the website. Especially the scape called "Our Preciouss" It really does look like the Hobbit's house. 

I also really like "Lake Breeze," I'm still trying to figure out how you gave the tank clouds and a day time/dawn effect... Was it photoshopped? And what about the underwater lake?


----------



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Zapins! There is an introduction of "Our Preciouss..." in the forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/74843-our-preciousss-adist.html

And about "Lake Breeze";

Backgrounds aren't photoshop and lake made by a natural glass rock. I will open a thread for this scape soon. All your questions will be answered there


----------

